# "sprung" dance floor



## MaddMaxx (Oct 31, 2008)

Made several of these years ago - 20 yrs. Basically a hollow space between two ply sheets with mdf or masonite top skin and spacers to hold them apart. Floor "gives" a little as dancers land on it. Anyone seen a good design recently?
Thanks.


----------



## Footer (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: %26quot%3Bsprung%26quot%3B dance floor*

Rosco has a great portable one that locks together and goes down and can come back up, with some labor involved. As far as a home brew, what you said is all I have seen. I don't think the yalies have attached this one yet, but we will see.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: %26quot%3Bsprung%26quot%3B dance floor*

I'm looking for one myself actually. The top of the line is made by Harlequin. I talked with them at LDI... it's beautiful stuff and really nice fealing in both permanent and portable systems.


----------



## hsaunier (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: %26quot%3Bsprung%26quot%3B dance floor*

Our perminant floor starts with 1X4 boards that have 3/4 inch rubber feet every 8 inches anchored to the floor, spaced about 10 inches on center. Then a layer of USB then a layer of yellow pine tongue and groove to finish it.


----------



## Van (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: %26quot%3Bsprung%26quot%3B dance floor*


MaddMaxx said:


> Made several of these years ago - 20 yrs. Basically a hollow space between two ply sheets with mdf or masonite top skin and spacers to hold them apart. Floor "gives" a little as dancers land on it. Anyone seen a good design recently?
> Thanks.


 Are you looking at a more permanent type installation or short term use ? Anytime I've made a sprung floor I've layed a series of 1/4" X 1 1/2" lathe strips down on the subfloor. Then lay 1x3 or 4, at 45 degree angle to the DS edge every 12" - 16", then lay your 3/4" T&G ply over the top of that. I can throw a drawing up a little later.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: %26quot%3Bsprung%26quot%3B dance floor*

See this site: Ballet Flooring,Sprung Portable & Permanent Dance Floors, a supplier of http://www.harlequinfloors.com/americanenglish/index.asp?section=65&page=252.


----------



## msackett (May 6, 2009)

Our company makes "state of the art" sprung dance flooring that is affordable. 

The Ultimate Portable Dance Floor System


----------



## themuzicman (May 7, 2009)

What about a Marley?


----------



## Van (May 7, 2009)

Neccro Post Alert ! Check the date on the OP


----------



## themuzicman (May 7, 2009)

ah, failed to notice the guy above me was a spammer!


----------



## derekleffew (May 7, 2009)

themuzicman said:


> What about a Marley?


A vinyl dance floor (Marley) provides uniformity of surface, but has virtually no cushioning ability, and is not a substitute for a sprung floor.

See also American Harlequin - Standards and Tests.


themuzicman said:


> ah, failed to notice the guy above me was a spammer!


Is it still considered spam if it's contributory and in furtherance of the topic being discussed?


----------



## Van (May 7, 2009)

In the sense that the person in question has only posted once, was promoting a product, and really didn't answer anything about "sprung floors". I'd say yes, it was spammy, or spam-like, spamish ? Spamnificant !


----------



## gafftaper (May 7, 2009)

The post in question was edited to remove the bulk of it's spamyness... leaving the basic information that I felt added to the discussion. The poster has received a friendly PM welcoming him/her to CB and instructions in the ways of the TOS. 

As Derek pointed out, what is spam and what is information at times can be a very difficult call.


----------



## willbb123 (May 7, 2009)

Funny this thread got bumped.
Last Tuesday I worked as a Deck Carp. for a loadin of RiverDance. They had a sprung dance floor. Luckily there was a very large crew and it came together really quickly. That was the first time I had seen one, and I have no idea what brand it was. It was really fun working in a different space, and I can't complain about union pay.


----------

